# Advent calendar idea



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

Very cute. I might have to save that one for next year. I'm already so busy with the holidays there's no way I'd be able to squeeze in a porject like that in time.


----------



## Cathy8 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love it!!


----------

